# girls zum freeriden/enduro/oder trail riden aus dem raum münchen gesucht?



## soe (2. Juli 2012)

hello ihr mädels da draussen,

ich (32) suche mädels/frauen zum gemeinsamen freeriden/enduro/trailriding aus dem raum münchen oder umgebung. 

mit männern fahren is ja schön und gut, aber ich denke girls have more fun together. 

wer hat lust? ich würd mich sehr über antworten freuen.

sunny greetings
soe


----------



## tinka (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

na da wär ich dabei 
Hier im Forum hatte schon jemand einen Aufruf gestartet und es sind ein paar Mädels zusammengekommen. Letzter Planungstand war, dass wir Ende des Monats einen Tag in den Bikepark (Samerberg?).
Komm doch mit!

Aber auch sonst suche ich dringend nach weiblicher Bikepark/Trailbegleitung 
vg Claudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo!
Ich ziehe im Spätsommer nach München und würde mich dann durchaus auch mal anschließen 
muss ja dann die Gegend kennenlernen


----------



## soe (3. Juli 2012)

hey ja, voll gerne.
hab auch schon mitn nem andern girl hier die munich - trails bisserl gerockt (solang man diese noch fahren darf *grrrr*) - sie wär bstimmt a dabei.
bikepark würd i scho voi gern, war schon lang nimmer da ich momentan kein bigbike mehr hab.  - aba mal berge oder so (kein uphill versteht sich ) auch lust girls? wir ham ja mehr als genug terrain z.b. um den walchensee herum oder auch weiter rein in die berg...


----------



## tinka (3. Juli 2012)

na klar, ich fahr eigentlich alles gerne (sogar bergauf ), vom Bikepark (flowige Strecken!) / Freeride Fieber bin ich erst seit ganz kurzem befallen... Ps ich schick Dir noch eine PM wegen dem bereits geplanten Bikepark tag...
vg Claudia


----------

